# L1832 Bioskin Knee Brace



## PVAzCPC (Jun 29, 2011)

The brace I ordered for my patient was too small, even though we measured and ordered by Bioskin's sizing instructions.  Anyone know how to bill the patient/non-medicare insurance for the return shipping costs? P.S. Anyone ordering Bisokin knee or elbow braces be aware, they do run small!!  This is the 3rd time I've had to send something back.
Thanks for any suggestions!


----------

